# Cross Breeding



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

I have couple of pairs of King who are big but when I check out YouTube videos or search for photos online, the results show king pigeons that are more like Modena (with tails and heads always upright) but a lot bigger ofcourse. Here's an example what I mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa-v7H7K0Os

Mine are big but they don't look like these (again more like Modena type). These pigeons in the video look like chicken to a degree. Again, a similar characteristics of Modena pigeons. So, am I missing something here? Do I have a cross breed or are those (chicken/modna like) pigeons are cross breed? Please note I am from Australia (not that it should make any difference tho).

Now, what I am thinking is, I have a spare Modena (hen) - so I am thinking of getting a male King and pair with Modena and see what happens. Does that sound crazy?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

There are 2 types of kings. 1 is utility king. 2 is the show type king. while they are both kings they look slightly different.. The knigs first was used more for meat production. AND even many back then were crossed with homers. Maybe in part because places kept them by the thousands let then even free fly. THE show king may appear to like something like a modena. But looking at the head and neck you see the king features stand out. And modens has been used in the past on both aspects of breeding a better king and even a better modena. NOW the work has been done and no real need to cross breed.. I suspect your king is a utility king


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

re lee said:


> There are 2 types of kings. 1 is utility king. 2 is the show type king. while they are both kings they look slightly different.. The knigs first was used more for meat production. AND even many back then were crossed with homers. Maybe in part because places kept them by the thousands let then even free fly. THE show king may appear to like something like a modena. But looking at the head and neck you see the king features stand out. And modens has been used in the past on both aspects of breeding a better king and even a better modena. NOW the work has been done and no real need to cross breed.. I suspect your king is a utility king


I think you're right. Mine would be 'utility king'. I have been searching for 'show king' but haven't found one yet hence the idea of cross breeding.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh. Wow I was about post the same thing which re lee has posted. King and modena are cousin breeds. Infact kings were derived out of modenas. Many experiments have been done with these breeds. They were crossed with homers for alertness.

Sorry xclusive but I don't know your motive behind pairing a king with an archangel.
King with modena is good then this.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe it was the only choice for him (I'm talking about the King x Archangel cross breeding) ?
I have a king x Homer pure white hen, but she is a lazy butt.
still look like a homer but slightly smaller .


----------

